# Fallo al compilar Koffice-1.5.1-r1

## Pablo S. Barrera

Esto me da:

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libhancomwordimport.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/hancomword'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-office/koffice-1.5.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  koffice-1.5.1-r1.ebuild, line 59:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 314:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 310:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Mi fichero /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow accessibility acpi adsl amuled asf cdrom css dhcp dvd dvdr dvdread ftp

     gkrellm glade h323 j2ee javascript kdeenablefinal kdepim kdexdeltas

     kdgraphics mmx mp4 mp4live mpeg2 mplayer msn mysql nls nsplugin ntfs pango pdf p$

     physfs rar real rtc sounds symlink syslog threads unicode

     wma wma123 win32codecs yahoo xkb

     -cups -gnome gtk"

     INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

     VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vga vesa via savage nv"

LINGUAS="es us"

Alguna idea? Gracias.

----------

## pacho2

Pon más líneas del error, el fallo de collect es un derivado de otro fallo anterior.

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Aca pongo un poco mas.. creo que deberia estar.. Gracias.

ers/kword/docbook'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./docbookexport.h -o docbookexport.moc

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I. -I../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../lib/store -I../../../lib/store -I../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../lib/kopalette -I./../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o docbookexport.lo docbookexport.cc

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF    -o libdocbookexport.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -module -avoid-version -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined docbookexport.lo ../../../lib/kofficeui/libkofficeui.la ../../../lib/kofficecore/libkofficecore.la ../../../lib/store/libkstore.la ../libexport/libkwordexportfilters.la

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/docbook'

Making all in html

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html'

Making all in export

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html/export'

rm -rf ExportDialogUI.h;

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./ExportDialogUI.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> ExportDialogUI.h ;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./htmlexport.h -o htmlexport.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./ExportDialog.h -o ExportDialog.moc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I./../../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o htmlexport.lo htmlexport.cc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I./../../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o ExportDialog.lo ExportDialog.cc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I./../../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o ExportFilter.lo ExportFilter.cc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I./../../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o ExportCss.lo ExportCss.cc

ExportCss.cc:596: warning: unused parameter 'formatOrigin'

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I./../../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o ExportDocStruct.lo ExportDocStruct.cc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I./../../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o ExportBasic.lo ExportBasic.cc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ExportDialogUI.h -o ExportDialogUI.moc

rm -f ExportDialogUI.cc

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > ExportDialogUI.cc

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> ExportDialogUI.cc

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i ExportDialogUI.h ./ExportDialogUI.ui > ExportDialogUI.cc.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" ExportDialogUI.cc.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_ExportDialogUI,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> ExportDialogUI.cc ;\

rm -f ExportDialogUI.cc.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "ExportDialogUI.moc"' >> ExportDialogUI.cc; else rm -f ExportDialogUI.cc ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I./../../libexport -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o ExportDialogUI.lo ExportDialogUI.cc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF    -o libhtmlexport.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -module -avoid-version -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined htmlexport.lo ExportDialog.lo ExportFilter.lo ExportCss.lo ExportDocStruct.lo ExportBasic.lo ExportDialogUI.lo ../../../../lib/kofficeui/libkofficeui.la ../../../../lib/kofficecore/libkofficecore.la ../../../../lib/store/libkstore.la ../../libexport/libkwordexportfilters.la

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html/export'

Making all in import

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html/import'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./htmlimport.h -o htmlimport.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./khtmlreader.h -o khtmlreader.moc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kotext -I../../../../lib/kotext -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kwdwriter.lo kwdwriter.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kotext -I../../../../lib/kotext -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o htmlimport.lo htmlimport.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kotext -I../../../../lib/kotext -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o khtmlreader.lo khtmlreader.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF    -o libhtmlimport.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -module -avoid-version -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined htmlimport.lo khtmlreader.lo kwdwriter.lo -lkhtml ../../../../lib/kofficeui/libkofficeui.la ../../../../lib/kofficecore/libkofficecore.la ../../../../lib/store/libkstore.la ../../../../lib/kotext/libkotext.la

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html/import'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html'

make[5]: No se hace nada para `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/html'

Making all in kword1.3

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/kword1.3'

Making all in import

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/kword1.3/import'

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13document.lo kword13document.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13parser.lo kword13parser.cpp

kword13parser.cpp:454: warning: unused parameter 'name'

kword13parser.cpp:417: warning: unused parameter 'name'

kword13parser.cpp:317: warning: unused parameter 'name'

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13frameset.lo kword13frameset.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13layout.lo kword13layout.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13paragraph.lo kword13paragraph.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13utils.lo kword13utils.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./kword13import.h -o kword13import.moc

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13oasisgenerator.lo kword13oasisgenerator.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13format.lo kword13format.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13formatone.lo kword13formatone.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13formatother.lo kword13formatother.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13picture.lo kword13picture.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13postparsing.lo kword13postparsing.cpp

kword13picture.cpp: In member function `QString KWord13Picture::getOasisPictureName() const':

kword13picture.cpp:72: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/store -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o kword13import.lo kword13import.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF    -o libkwordkword1dot3import.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -module -avoid-version -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined kword13document.lo kword13parser.lo kword13frameset.lo kword13layout.lo kword13paragraph.lo kword13utils.lo kword13import.lo kword13oasisgenerator.lo kword13format.lo kword13formatone.lo kword13formatother.lo kword13picture.lo kword13postparsing.lo ../../../../lib/kofficeui/libkofficeui.la ../../../../lib/kofficecore/libkofficecore.la ../../../../lib/store/libkstore.la

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/kword1.3/import'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/kword1.3'

make[5]: No se hace nada para `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/kword1.3'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/kword1.3'

Making all in hancomword

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/hancomword'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I. -I../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../lib/store -I../../../lib/store -I../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o pole.lo pole.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./hancomwordimport.h -o hancomwordimport.moc

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I. -I../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../lib/kofficeui -I../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../lib/kofficecore -I../../../lib/store -I../../../lib/store -I../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../lib/kwmf -I../../../lib/kopalette -I../../../lib/kopalette -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF  -c -o hancomwordimport.lo hancomwordimport.cpp

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DHAVE_KNEWSTUFF    -o libhancomwordimport.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  pole.lo hancomwordimport.lo ../../../lib/kofficeui/libkofficeui.la ../../../lib/kofficecore/libkofficecore.la ../../../lib/store/libkstore.la

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::Stream::fullName()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0xef6): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::DirTree::save(unsigned char*)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1230): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x125c): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1279): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x12a6): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StreamIO::~StreamIO()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x13f0): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x141f): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StreamIO::~StreamIO()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1600): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x162f): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StorageIO::~StorageIO()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x16e8): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1810): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1847): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1877): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StorageIO::~StorageIO()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x19d8): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1b00): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1b37): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1b67): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::DirTree::load(unsigned char*, unsigned int)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1d16): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1e3d): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1f64): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2022): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2052): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::DirTree::clear()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x20a5): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x20f9): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2192): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::DirTree::entry(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, bool)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2568): undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::hook(std::_List_node_base*)'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2578): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x27f1): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2984): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x29c1): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::Storage::entries(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2b12): undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::hook(std::_List_node_base*)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::DirTree::fullName(unsigned int)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2cdd): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x2cf6): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StreamIO::StreamIO(POLE::StorageIO*, POLE::DirEntry*)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x3600): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StreamIO::StreamIO(POLE::StorageIO*, POLE::DirEntry*)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x3810): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StorageIO::load()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x3d4c): undefined reference to `std::basic_istream<char, std::char_traits<char> >::seekg(long long, std::_Ios_Seekdir)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StorageIO::StorageIO(POLE::Storage*, char const*)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x46a4): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::StorageIO::StorageIO(POLE::Storage*, char const*)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x48a4): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/pole.o: In function `std::_List_base<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, std::allocator<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > > >::_M_clear()':

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt10_List_baseISsSaISsEE8_M_clearEv+0x34): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt10_List_baseISsSaISsEE8_M_clearEv+0x5f): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `std::vector<POLE::DirEntry, std::allocator<POLE::DirEntry> >::erase(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<POLE::DirEntry*, std::vector<POLE::DirEntry, std::allocator<POLE::DirEntry> > >, __gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<POLE::DirEntry*, std::vector<POLE::DirEntry, std::allocator<POLE::DirEntry> > >)':

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE5eraseEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EES7_+0xa0): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE5eraseEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EES7_+0xff): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `std::vector<POLE::DirEntry, std::allocator<POLE::DirEntry> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<POLE::DirEntry*, std::vector<POLE::DirEntry, std::allocator<POLE::DirEntry> > >, POLE::DirEntry const&)':

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE13_M_insert_auxEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EERKS1_+0x164): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE13_M_insert_auxEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EERKS1_+0x320): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE13_M_insert_auxEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EERKS1_+0x3c6): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE13_M_insert_auxEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EERKS1_+0x3fa): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/pole.o: In function `std::vector<POLE::DirEntry, std::allocator<POLE::DirEntry> >::_M_fill_insert(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<POLE::DirEntry*, std::vector<POLE::DirEntry, std::allocator<POLE::DirEntry> > >, unsigned int, POLE::DirEntry const&)':

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE14_M_fill_insertEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EEjRKS1_+0x11e): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE14_M_fill_insertEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EEjRKS1_+0x3ac): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE14_M_fill_insertEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EEjRKS1_+0x3c5): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.gnu.linkonce.t._ZNSt6vectorIN4POLE8DirEntryESaIS1_EE14_M_fill_insertEN9__gnu_cxx17__normal_iteratorIPS1_S3_EEjRKS1_+0x4f1): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/hancomwordimport.o: In function `HancomWordImport::convert(QCString const&, QCString const&)':

hancomwordimport.cpp:(.text+0x12d5): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

hancomwordimport.cpp:(.text+0x19e2): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libhancomwordimport.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword/hancomword'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters/kword'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1/filters'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/koffice-1.5.1-r1/work/koffice-1.5.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-office/koffice-1.5.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  koffice-1.5.1-r1.ebuild, line 59:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 314:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 310:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

----------

## pacho2

Cuando pongas estas líneas usa la etiqueta "Code"  :Wink: 

Los errores empiezan en:

```
libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::Stream::fullName()':

pole.cpp:(.text+0xef6): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

.libs/pole.o: In function `POLE::DirTree::save(unsigned char*)':

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1230): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x125c): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x1279): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

pole.cpp:(.text+0x12a6): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)' 

...

```

Pero mis conocimientos son muy limitados y no sé qué puede ser. 

Lo siento  :Sad: 

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

De momento echa un vistazo a:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130442

----------

## pacho2

éste es tu problema  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464019-highlight-pole+cpp.html

Saludos y suerte

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Estoy haciendo lo que dice ese link.. me esta arreglando unos enlaces rotos o algo asi... emerge -e system me pidio 99 actualizaciones asi que lo deje por ahora.. despues lo voy a tirar por las dudas.. (no se ni lo que estoy haciendo pero no importa) 

No entendi lo de usar la etiqueta code.. 

Cuando tenga resultados les cuento.

----------

## ekz

 :Very Happy:  lo de usar la etiqueta code  es para dar un "formato especial" al texto que sale de una terminal  o que se va a ingresar a una..

por ejemplo para decirte que ejecutes el comando "emerge --info" ....

te lo debería decir así:

ejecuta

```

emerge --info

```

solo tienes que apretar el botoncito "CODE", pegar el texto en una nueva linea y apretar de nuevo el botoncito   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tire este comando:

#revdep-rebuild     (luego de todo esto abajo indica algunas cosas) 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/arts'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/arts'

Making all in runtime

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/arts/runtime'

cd ../.. && \

  /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --gnu  arts/runtime/Makefile

cd ../.. && perl admin/am_edit arts/runtime/Makefile.in

cd ../.. && /bin/sh ./config.status arts/runtime/Makefile depfiles

fast creating arts/runtime/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 1 file(s).

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/arts/runtime'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/arts/runtime'

/usr/kde/3.4/bin/mcopidl -t -I/usr/kde/3.4/include/arts ./artsbuilder.idl

./artsbuilder.idl: warning: Arts::StructurePortDesc::constructor (method) collides with Arts::PortDesc::constructor (method)

/usr/kde/3.4/bin/mcopidl -t -I/usr/kde/3.4/include/arts ./artsbuilder.idl

./artsbuilder.idl: warning: Arts::StructurePortDesc::constructor (method) collides with Arts::PortDesc::constructor (method)

creating libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.cc ...

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include/arts -I/usr/kde/3.4/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT -DEXAMPLES_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.4/share/apps/artsbuilder/examples"' -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.lo `test -f 'libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.cc' || echo './'`libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.cc

structurebuilder_impl.cc:327: warning: unused parameter 'result'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DEXAMPLES_DIR='"/usr/kde/3.4/share/apps/artsbuilder/examples"' -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libartsbuilder.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.lo  -lmcop -lartsflow -ldl

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts14Structure_stubE48_NS_16SynthModule_stubE+0xa8): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::autoSuspend()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts14Structure_stubE48_NS_16SynthModule_stubE+0xac): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::start()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts14Structure_stubE48_NS_16SynthModule_stubE+0xb0): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::stop()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts14Structure_stubE48_NS_16SynthModule_stubE+0xb4): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::streamInit()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts14Structure_stubE48_NS_16SynthModule_stubE+0xb8): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::streamStart()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts14Structure_stubE48_NS_16SynthModule_stubE+0xbc): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::streamEnd()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts14Structure_stubE+0x58): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::autoSuspend()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts14Structure_stubE+0x5c): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::start()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts14Structure_stubE+0x60): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::stop()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts14Structure_stubE+0x64): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::streamInit()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts14Structure_stubE+0x68): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::streamStart()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts14Structure_stubE+0x6c): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::SynthModule_stub::streamEnd()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTC14Structure_impl96_N4Arts14StdSynthModuleE+0xa4): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::autoSuspend()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTC14Structure_impl96_N4Arts14StdSynthModuleE+0xa8): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::start()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTC14Structure_impl96_N4Arts14StdSynthModuleE+0xac): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::stop()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTC14Structure_impl96_N4Arts14StdSynthModuleE+0xb0): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::streamInit()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTC14Structure_impl96_N4Arts14StdSynthModuleE+0xb4): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::streamStart()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTC14Structure_impl96_N4Arts14StdSynthModuleE+0xb8): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::streamEnd()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14Structure_impl+0x60): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::autoSuspend()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14Structure_impl+0x64): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::start()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14Structure_impl+0x68): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::stop()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14Structure_impl+0x70): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynthModule::streamStart()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE+0x48): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::dataVersion()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE+0x4c): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::traderEntries()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE+0x50): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::modules()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTVN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE+0x54): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::loadObject(Arts::TraderOffer)'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE48_NS_11Loader_stubE+0x90): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::dataVersion()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE48_NS_11Loader_stubE+0x94): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::traderEntries()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE48_NS_11Loader_stubE+0x98): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::modules()'

.libs/libartsbuilder_la.all_cc.o :Sad: .gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts22ArtsBuilderLoader_stubE48_NS_11Loader_stubE+0x9c): undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::Loader_stub::loadObject(Arts::TraderOffer)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libartsbuilder.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/arts/runtime'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/arts'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdemultimedia-3.4.3/work/kdemultimedia-3.4.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kdemultimedia-3.4.3.ebuild, line 62:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 314:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 310:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

----------

## pacho2

¿tienes el sistema completamente actualizado?

Si es así, y tienes kde 3.4 y 3.5, es posible que te interese desinstalar las cosas de kde 3.4  :Wink:  (hay algún script por ahí, aunque ahora lo hago uno a uno (no son tantos))

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ahora estoy haciendo un emerge -e system luego voy a probar otras cosas del link que postearon antes..  Seria buena idea sacar kde 3.4... no tengo mucha idea de como sacar todo eso.. luego miro el script de todos modos.

Gracias Pacho.

----------

